# Hello from s/v Rafiki on Georgian Bay!



## SailorAmy (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am very excited about joining this forum. I am looking to 'meet' liveaboard cruisers who are 'out there' living my dream. I am so jealous!  And for my evil revenge, I am going to ask you all hundreds of dumb questions on how I can sail off into the sunset, too!

Seriously, thanks for having me!

Amy Courser
s/v Rafiki


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard Amy. Ask away your questions... never a problem.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Amy, there are no dumb questions here.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome Amy! Nice to have another Canadian on the site.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Amy, there are no dumb questions here.


Unless tesh asks them....and Alex is on Vacation.....Hee hee.......


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Where abouts are you at in Georgian Bay area, my home town is Collingwood but spent 19 years in Midland, Penetang area. Now living life aboard my boat in Newfoundland, great life and very affordable.


----------



## SailorAmy (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm out of Hindson in Penetang. I would like to get into Dutchman's Cove but there's a wait list.  Could someone please explain to me why I'm paying for a _pool_??? At a _MARINA_??  But it's the second cheapest place around. The only amenities I use are the cleats the potable water and the plug (and I only use the plug for 2hrs a week)! And if my truck is there - the boat ain't!

I tried to email you to tell you that it's the same boat 'seamonkey' but I'm not allowed to email members until I have made 10 posts.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

you should try and join the Midland sailing club very good rates and no pool and lots of good sailing folks. You just need two sponsors or members there I believe. Just drop by introduce yourself I think you will be pleased


----------

